# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  Ανταλλαγή κοκατίλ με καναρίνι

## kazamias

ανταλλασω το κοκατιλ μου με ενα καναρινι.ας ειναι και θυληκο δεν με πειραζει.το κοκατιλ ειναι γκριζο ταισμενο στο χερι αλλα εδω και τεσσερις μηνες τον εχω στο μπαλκονι μονο του και εχει αγριεψει λιγο.βασιλης

----------


## sakis276

Βασιλη καλησπερα.Πες μου λιγο απο ποια περιοχη εισαι και καποιες λεπτομεριες για τον παπαγαλο και αν τον δινεις μονο του η με το κλουβι του.Αν τον δινεις με το κλουβι του(γιατι δεν εχω αλλο κλουβι για κοκατιλ,ενα εχω το οποιο εχω μεσα τους δικους μου) και εισαι απο Θεσσαλονικη,μ ενδιαφερει.Εχω καναρινι να σου δωσω αρσενικο δικης μου παραγωγης.

----------


## mitsman

Ναι Βασιλη...για πες μας περιοχη και λεπτομερειες για το πουλακι...εχω πολλα καναρινια να διαλεξεις αν θες...χα χα χα!!!

----------


## kazamias

> Ναι Βασιλη...για πες μας περιοχη και λεπτομερειες για το πουλακι...εχω πολλα καναρινια να διαλεξεις αν θες...χα χα χα!!!


ειμαι στο γαλατσι παιδια.sorry τωρα τα ειδα τα μυνηματα.αν ενδιαφερεσται ακομα...

----------


## mitsman

και ημουν Αθηνα και μενουμε και διπλα...κριμα!!!!εγω σε ενα μηνα θα ανεβω παλι πανω..αν δεν εχεις βρει καποιον τοτε ξαναμιλαμε βασιλη!τι ηλικας ειναι???μπορεις να βαλεις καμμια φωτογραφιουλα του???

----------


## kazamias

δεν πειραζει ρε γιγαντα μπορει να εισαι τυχερος.ειμαι και εγω απο τη ναξο,κωμιακη.φωτογραφια δεν ξερω να ανεβασω.το κοκατιλ ειναι 10 μηνων.

----------


## mitsman

Ελα ρε πατριδα!!!!γαλατσι βεικου γκετο ειμαστε....χα χα χα!!!ωραια!οποτε σε ξαναενοχλω καμμια εβδομαδα πριν ερθω και μου λες!!!!

----------


## kazamias

οκ ρε πατριδα

----------


## jk21

....ηταν μοιραιο που λενε  :rollhappy:

----------


## vagelis76

> και ημουν Αθηνα και μενουμε και διπλα...κριμα!!!!εγω σε ενα μηνα θα ανεβω παλι πανω..αν δεν εχεις βρει καποιον τοτε ξαναμιλαμε βασιλη!τι ηλικας ειναι???μπορεις να βαλεις καμμια φωτογραφιουλα του???


 :Sign0007:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: 
Καλά εσύ 1 ποστ έγραψες στους παπαγάλους και θα γίνεις κοκατιλοπατέρας???????????
Χαθήκαμε...και έχεις και πολλές απορίες εσύ :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010: 
Μακάρι να το αποκτήσεις....πολύ θα το χαρώ!!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## mitsman

Στην βραση κολλαει το σιδερο!!!βασικα φοβαμαι πολυ!!!!αλλα ξερω οτι με την βοηθεια σας θα πανε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## kazamias

φιλε Δημητρη[jk21] εχεις καταλαβει ποιος ειμαι?

----------


## mitsman

Ωπππ....εχουμε τετοια???Βασιλη Ναξο ερχεσαι καθολου???Υπαρχει περιπτωση να γνωριζομαστε εστω φατσικα???

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ  αν μου ελεγες απο αγιο προκοπιο ισως....επειδη αν εισαι αυτος που νομιζω εχεις επιχειρηση εκει και δεν θελω να παραξηγηθω για διαφημηση ,πες μου ναι και θα τα πουμε απο πμ ...

----------


## jk21

...εκτος αν .....βρε μηπως εισαι <<γαυρος >> και πας και ιεκ;

----------


## kazamias

σου γραφω στο blog[e.v]

----------


## jk21

ωωωππππ καλως ηρθες και εδω ! δεν ηξερα βεβαια οτι εισαι απο ναξο .δεν το ειχες αναφερει.αντε με το καλο να κανετε την ανταλλαγη! Ο Δημητρης ειναι μαλαμα παιδι ,και πριν ερθει εδω ηταν και κεινος αναγνωστης του ιστολογιου.ισως βολεψει τοτε να γνωριστουμε και απο κοντα

----------


## kazamias

να γνωριστουμε δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.οσο για σενα Δημητρη απο τη Ναξο μονο σε γαμους κατεβαινω.τωρα εγω ειμαι γεννημα θρεμα γαλατσιωτης και ξερεις οτι στο γαλατσι ειναι ολη η ναξος.μπορει και να γνωριζομαστε φατσικως.στη χωρα μενεις?

----------


## mitsman

Χωρα μενω,ναι...!!!θα γνωριστουμε ειτε κανουμε την ανταλλαγη ειτε οχι...!!να ξερεις παντως οτι το φιλαρακι σου στα χερια μου θα περασει πραγματικα καλα...οποιον ρωτησεις στην Ναξο ξερει το κολλημα μου και την αγαπη μου για τα ζωα!!!

----------


## kazamias

να γνωριστουμε δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## kazamias

δεν βλεπω ζωηρο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ισχυει ακομα η ανταλλαγη????

----------


## kazamias

ισχυει ακομα

----------


## mitsman

Μακαρι να παει σε καλα χερια!!!
Βασιλη μην σκεφτεσαι καθολου εμενα!Υπαρχουν παιδια που μου εχουν πει να μου δωσουν!!!

----------


## kazamias

να εισαι καλα ρε φιλαρακι.και σε σκεφτομουν.εισαι οντως πολυ καλο παιδι.

----------


## kazamias

παιδια το κοκατιλ το εδωσα.πηγε σε καλα χερια τουλαχιστον.

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Βασιλη!Αυτο ειναι που εχει σημασια!να περναει καλα!!!

----------

